# HYATT-Hacienda del Mar-PR



## nezruss (Feb 9, 2006)

Is this resort still under construction?  I understand the hotel Cerromar has been totally converted to Hacienda Villas. Is this true?
How easy/difficult is it to trade for this resort.?
I have Marriott and DVC and would love to go here one day.


----------



## SPARTANINPR (Feb 11, 2006)

*Hyatt HdM*

Hacienda del Mar has 82 units on the beach.They are completed 2B lockoffs.Cerromar was the Hyatt hotel adjacent to HdM.It has been closed since summer 2001.The hotel and timeshare had shared amenities,most of which are still open,including the casino.Rumor has it that the hotel will be converted into more timeshares but nothing visible has happened to the site since the hotel closed.The Hyatt Dorado Beach is a short shuttle ride away.Usually this is a tough exchange through II.Your best bet will be spring,fall,and the first two weeks of January.


----------



## BeantownFlyer (Mar 21, 2006)

Hyatt Dorado to close...

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=21114


----------



## gmarine (Mar 23, 2006)

I wouldnt accept an exchange until you know how the Dorado closing is going to affect the Hacienda del Mar. The only restaurants are at the Dorado and the best beach as well. 
Without the revenue from Dorado guests you may also see the river pool/swim up bar close as well.

With just the HDM open there are few facilities available. There is nothing walking distance to HDM so this is very bad news for HDM owners.


----------

